# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Machu Picchu-kỳ quan du lịch số 1 Nam Mỹ

## hangnt

Machu Picchu ở thành phố Inca của Peru đã giành chiến thắng trong cuộc thi Giải thưởng Du lịch Thế giới 2010 (WTA) với danh hiệu là điểm du lịch sinh thái tuyệt vời nhất ở Nam Mỹ.


Trong một thông cáo báo chí, Ủy ban Xúc tiến Xuất khẩu và Du lịch Peru (Promperu) cho biết việc đạt được giải thưởng này tương đương với giành giải Oscar, giải thưởng hàng năm tôn vinh những bộ phim xuất sắc nhất trên thế giới.

Sau khi nhận được phiếu bầu chọn của hơn 185.000 nhà điều hành du lịch trên thế giới, vượt qua Pantanal của Brazil và Patagonia của Argentina, Machu Picchu đã được hội đồng thẩm định của WTA chọn là điểm đến số một của Nam Mỹ.




Peru sẽ nhận giải thưởng này vào ngày 7/11 tới tại Thị trường Du lịch Thế giới ở London. Machu Picchu tọa lạc trên một ngọn núi ở thung lũng Urubamaba, cách thành phố Cusco - thủ đô của đế chế Inca cổ 110km.

----------


## showluo

Wow~ ấn tượng thật
Vượt qua nhiều ứng cử viên nặng ký để dành kỳ quan du lịch số 1 nam mĩ thì chắc nó phải đẹp lắm

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Nói đến Nam Mĩ phải nói đến Machu Picchu rồi
Chẳng ngạc nhiên khi chỗ này lại nhiều phiếu bẩu như thế :X
Đẹp

----------


## thientai206

nhinf cứ như bỏ hoang không ai ở nữa í nhỉ

----------


## dung89

mình đã nghe nhiều về nơi này rồi, ấn tượng thật

----------

